# forgot password and need to reset. help!



## twilightsparkle (Jul 11, 2012)

hay i was on my android tablet and i put a pattern lock on it and now i cant remember the pattern i used  i was planning on setting it back to factory settings but now i cant because i need the pattern i used to reset it so is there anyway for me to reset it? i need help!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

hello, welcome to TSG. 

Unfortunately, as we cannot ascertain the validity of a password reset over the internet, we do not assist with bypassing passwords. As this is a phone, I'd call the store you bought it from and they may be able to do a hard reset. 

closing thread, thanks for understanding.

v


----------

